# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  یه سوال مهم در ثبت نام کنکور 95   لطفا کمک کنید

## ithossein

*با سلام.
من دیشب کنکور رو ثبت نام کردم .  اما یه مشکلی در ردیف26 که می گه کد بخش و محل اقامت برای تعیین حوزه رو دارم

من جایی که درس می خونم منطقه 3 به حساب میاد اما جایی که زندگی می کنم مدارسش منطقه 2 هستن .  

حلا من در اون کادر محل زندگی خودم رو زدم که منطقه دو هستش . می خواستم بدونم ایا با این کار منطقه سهمیه عوض می شه یا نه ربطی به حوزه نداره و طرفا دبیرستان رو ملاک قرار می دن؟؟*

----------


## Homayoon

سلام سهمیه در کنکور تا جایی که من میدونم جایی که دیپلمت رو گرفتی حساب میشه
دیگه تمام
حالا هر جا که میخوای زندگی کنی فرقی نداره

----------


## Milad.Bt

سلام
شما منطقه ای ک سه سال آخر دوره دبیرستان رو در اون گذرونده باشید بعنوان منطقه کنکور ب حساب میاد :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Homayoon

> سلام
> شما منطقه ای ک سه سال آخر دوره دبیرستان رو در اون گذرونده باشید بعنوان منطقه کنکور ب حساب میاد



الان اگه یه نفر سال اول منطقه 1 بوده
بعد سال دوم منطقه 2 بوده
باز سال سوم رفته منطقه 3 برای تحصیل
تکلیفش چیه ؟؟؟
 :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

بهترین منطقه ای که سه سال آخر تحصیل رو گذروندی حساب میشه ( نه فقط دیپلم )
ربطی به محل زندگی و حوزه امتحانی نداره

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> الان اگه یه نفر سال اول منطقه 1 بوده
> بعد سال دوم منطقه 2 بوده
> باز سال سوم رفته منطقه 3 برای تحصیل
> تکلیفش چیه ؟؟؟


سال اول که مهم نیست
اگه پیش منطقه یک نبوده باشه ( 2 یا 3 بوده باشه ) منطقش میشه 2

----------

